# 330ml Bottels, How Much Priming Sugar



## Ade42

OK, Here's a daft question for today.
Im going to bottle my Coopers Mexican Cerveza

Been at 16-20% the whole time

1 Kit and Kit Yeast
1KG dex
1KG Coopers Beer Enhancer 2
(will stop going overboard with dex next batch)
Half a "finishing hops tab"
OG 1054
FG now at 1012 after 7 days might lower tomorow

Im using 330ml 
so how much sugar will I need to use? Its all Glass so i don't want to go overboard. But I now have one of those 375-750 Plastic sugar mesuere things from Brigalow. Would this be fine?. I probably won't be bedding this one down for too long so will the 375 sugar measure be OK?


----------



## manticle

Ade42 said:


> OK, Here's a daft question for today.
> Im going to bottle my Coopers Mexican Cerveza
> 
> Been at 16-20% the whole time
> 
> 1 Kit and Kit Yeast
> 1KG dex
> 1KG Coopers Beer Enhancer 2
> (will stop going overboard with dex next batch)
> Half a "finishing hops tab"
> OG 1054
> FG now at 1012 after 7 days might lower tomorow
> 
> Im using 330ml
> so how much sugar will I need to use? Its all Glass so i don't want to go overboard. But I now have one of those 375-750 Plastic sugar mesuere things from Brigalow. Would this be fine?. I probably won't be bedding this one down for too long so will the 375 sugar measure be OK?



You can either use a priming calculator to calculate the total weight of sugar needed then divide it into the number of bottles you'll fill or buy a new scoop from a homebrew shop (mine sold me one which has measurements for 330, 500 and 760mL) or you can bulk prime instead (most accurate and consistent method.

Use an online priming calculator then make up a solution, boil, cool add to fermenter, wait half an hour and you're good to go.

I have no idea whether the 375 thing would be ok but maybe try it with slightly less in each one? It may be a bit variable in result.


----------



## loikar

Ade42 said:


> Coopers Mexican Cerveza
> Been at 16-20% the whole time
> 
> Im using 330ml
> so how much sugar will I need to use?




Assuming it's a 23litre batch
I would say about 140g to 150g dex *OR *about 135g of sugar (sucrose).

http://www.geocities.com/lesjudith/Alcohol...Calculator.html

get your C02 volumes from the drop down list below.
Your temp is the highest temp your frementation hit


----------



## raven19

You can also check out this forum Post or many others similar on that topic and others.


----------



## EK

I bottle into 330ml, 355ml & 375ml bottles (just depends what I have available at the time) and I use the carbonation drops (mainly because I kept getting sugar everywhere). In any case I just use 1 drop and have never had one blow. I would suggest using the sugar measure just as you would for a 375ml bottle.

I usually make sure that I have plenty of head space in the bottle as well, but 'plenty' will be different for every brewer.

:icon_cheers: 
EK


----------



## peas_and_corn

How to bulk prime and some other articles you might find useful.


----------



## Ade42

Thanks for the replies and usefull info, Id like to bulk prime in my main fermenter (I have 2 but the others "on the go")
and the Idea of "raking" is a bit advanced for me right now. Need to get some more gear. For the timebeing Ill use my "scoop" and read up as much as i can about bulk priming


----------



## seemax

330mL bottles are approx 10% smaller than 375mL so therefore you should expect 10% higher carbonation, nothing to worry about for staple ales and lagers. 

"Racking" may sound advanced, but it's really quite simple. You don't even need another fermentor for bulk priming, any clean bucket/container/etc with a tap will do the job.

Boil 250mL water for desired sugar/dextrose based on the calculator for 10mins, pour this into sanitised bucket, drain with a tube your brew making sure you get plenty of whirlpool action without bubbling much. Then line up your bottles and using a bottler tube, away you go. Easy as and generally perfect carbonation across all bottles without shaking to make sure it's all dissolved.


----------



## canon1ball

manticle said:


> You can either use a priming calculator to calculate the total weight of sugar needed then divide it into the number of bottles you'll fill or buy a new scoop from a homebrew shop (mine sold me one which has measurements for 330, 500 and 760mL) or you can bulk prime instead (most accurate and consistent method.
> 
> Use an online priming calculator then make up a solution, boil, cool add to fermenter, wait half an hour and you're good to go.
> 
> I have no idea whether the 375 thing would be ok but maybe try it with slightly less in each one? It may be a bit variable in result.




I mainly keg, but sometimes I fill more than 100 500 ml Grolsch and Weihenstephan bottles. I only have a 375 and 750 ml scoop and looking around for a 500 ml measurement for quite some time. Usually fill to the 750 ml mark and shake (guess) below that mark. Where did you get yours? Can the scoop bought online?
Thanks.


----------



## loikar

Ade42 said:


> the Idea of "raking" is a bit advanced for me right now.



Mate, 

1. go to Bunnings and get some food grade hose - $5.

2. Clean and Sanitize everything, stick the hose on the tap of your fermenter and then the other end into your bottling bucket or another fermenter.

3. turn on the tap and try to avoid splashing\bubbles.

Done.

It's not advanced at all.
Have a search on Google and here, there are HEAPS of threads and info.

Cheers,

Fingers


----------



## manticle

canon1ball said:


> I mainly keg, but sometimes I fill more than 100 500 ml Grolsch and Weihenstephan bottles. I only have a 375 and 750 ml scoop and looking around for a 500 ml measurement for quite some time. Usually fill to the 750 ml mark and shake (guess) below that mark. Where did you get yours? Can the scoop bought online?
> Thanks.




I bought it from Cellar plus in North Melbourne, Victoria. I have no idea if it can be bought online - they do have a website but it seems very 'under construction' each time I look (fair enough -they seem like a new franchise).

On the bottom it has an icon of a beer and wine glass and on the top it says sugar dosage in italian. No brand name.

If you have no luck, PM me your address and I'll pick one up next time I'm in and post it to you. You can paypal me the quite likely low balance of purchase + postage.


----------



## canon1ball

manticle said:


> I bought it from Cellar plus in North Melbourne, Victoria. I have no idea if it can be bought online - they do have a website but it seems very 'under construction' each time I look (fair enough -they seem like a new franchise).
> 
> On the bottom it has an icon of a beer and wine glass and on the top it says sugar dosage in italian. No brand name.
> 
> If you have no luck, PM me your address and I'll pick one up next time I'm in and post it to you. You can paypal me the quite likely low balance of purchase + postage.


Thanks for the offer. I try my luck, if I can't get it I'll get back to you.


----------



## caleb

For now, just using a 1/2 tsp of sugar should be fine - same as 375 ml. I've done it many times without problems. I have a measure which says "1/2 teaspoon, 2 grams". (altough 1 teaspoon also says 5 grams, so...)

If you're worried be "stingy" with the spoon versus generous (no big heaped spoons!)


----------



## manticle

canon1ball said:


> Thanks for the offer. I try my luck, if I can't get it I'll get back to you.



http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=7421

Pretty sure this is it. 

I understand they deliver although you might want to order a couple of extra items.


----------



## Bribie G

<politically incorrect rant>

I have done bulk priming and I do not like it. My equipment consists of several barrel type fermenters 30l and 25l and a couple of jerries I use for secondary. The one thing that they have in common is that the tap is a few cm above the bottom of the vessel and there's always a fair amount you can't get out despite some two armed wrestling.

So.. primary is fine, then rack to secondary or to cold chill, lose a litre. Then rack to priming vessel and lose a litre.... then a couple of vessels to clean up, sanitize, oh the pain.

I always bottle right out of secondary and add primings to the bottle: 2L PET = two CSR sugar cubes (which fit perfectly through the top of a PET of any size) for an ale, and three for a lager. One CSR sugar lump to a 740ml PET whatever and for my motley collection of Coopers bottles, 660ml glass Bavaria tallies, a heaped teaspoon of sugar with a funnel. I also have a heap of 330s from a mate who often brings round a slab of Hollandia. I use them as well, and a flat teaspoon of sugar through a funnel. Does the job. No double cleanup.

Works perfectly, I did a bottling session with 35 of the 660ml Bavarias today using a funnel and a teaspoon, finished in 20 minutes. Don't intend to fix what aint broke.


</politically incorrect rant>


----------



## manticle

BribieG said:


> <politically incorrect rant>
> 
> .
> 
> 
> </politically incorrect rant>



I just bulk prime straight into the secondary. Racking 3 times seems unnecessary to me at this juvenile stage of my brewing life and making 18L instead of 23 means racking too much = 15/16 L of final product.


----------



## peas_and_corn

When I bulk primed I didn't secondary much, just straight into the bottling bucket.


----------



## raven19

BribieG said:


> <politically incorrect rant>
> 
> ...
> </politically incorrect rant>



I would agree that its a PITA with that bit let over each time. I tend to angle the fermentor to get the last 5 or 6 stubbies out of it.

Kegging makes it all so much easier though


----------



## Bribie G

raven19 said:


> I would agree that its a PITA with that bit let over each time. I tend to angle the fermentor to get the last 5 or 6 stubbies out of it.
> 
> Kegging makes it all so much easier though



Agreed with the kegging, I don't keg but if I did, on the subject of waste during racking, I would use jerrycans exclusively for primary and secondary and ferment to 20L to allow for wastage. Because of their skinny oblong profile I find that you can get more out of a jerrycan than a round fermenter in real terms.

Back on topic, a flat tsp is ideal for 330s but go a wee bit rounded if you like a more fizzy brew. In the real world, commercial brews vary quite a lot in their fizzyness. Australian beers tend to be quite fizzy but recently I have tried a lot of different brews from 1st choice such as Russian and various Euro beers and some of them are surprisingly gently carbed. Currently drinking a Coopers Sparkling (building up a collection of genuine 750ml crown seal bottles for entry into comps, it's a hard job but someone has to do it  ) and it's fizzy as hell, well sparkling by name sparkling by nature.


----------



## Jase71

Ade42 said:


> and the Idea of "raking" is a bit advanced for me right now. Need to get some more gear. For the timebeing Ill use my



To chime in and reiterate what's been said by others: 

"Racking" is easy, and it's cheap to get started on this method. You need to get out of the 'too advanced' mindset, and you'll reap the rewards. $20 will get you set up for racking (or less if you already have another fermenter). And you can do this for both transferring your beer to a secondary fermentation AND to bulk-prime for bottling without using those messy little scoops ever again. 

My suggestion would be to give it a go when you are able to free up a fermenter, It'll cost you he price of a plasioc tube (or, you probably might already have one long enough) try it a couple of times and see if it fits in with how you like to conduct your brewing regime. There's always going to be arguements for & against this method vs bottle priming, and both camps will sear that their method is the best. I'm in the bulk-priming camp personally, but for my last brew I used carbonation drops, simply because I had a consistent supply of standardised bottles (750ml) for that batch, and the 'lollies' were already in my supply cupboard. But as I more often bottle various sizes (500ml, 330ml, 750ml, 375ml) in a single batch, carbonation drops would not be appropriate. And I'm not going to muck around with a little scoop, and make eyeball adjustments that are never going to be accurate - for example the consistency of dex is not the same as the consistency of white sugar - and the marging of measuring error is too great. 

By bulk-priming, you can at least ensure that every single bottle will be carbonated exactly the same. For me that's important, for others that may not be the case. 

All the best, hope you try out the bulk-priming/racking method and report back after a couple of runs to let us know what you think of the process.


----------



## JSGA Fan

I've been using carbonation drops for 330-345-375ml bottles and not had one blown yet, but I've only been brewing for 3 months.


----------



## Spork

Having done some searching and reading and checking with some online calculators it seems 1 CSR cube = 1 teaspoon of sugar, and thats about the right amount per 750 ml bottle. 
28 (# of bottles) x 4.5g (size of sugar cube) = 126 grams.
Is this correct, or will I end up with either bottle bombs (well, a mess and split PET bottles) or flat beer?

edit. Next time I will prob. bulk prime, or the time after (will use up the cubes first) but not this time as can't find any food grade hosing locally unless I buy 10 meters of the stuff. Will have a look on the site sponsor's sites for what I need.


----------

